# Not interlock switch compatible



## Timedoc1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Just found a generator that seemed to have what I needed and while looking over the speculations a statement that said not interlock switch compatible, I don't understand why it can be used with a transfer switch but not a interlock switch. Would appreciate if someone could explain. Thank you.
Ps just had a interlock switch installed.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! 

That seems odd to me too, that it could be OK with one, but not the other. What make and model is the generator? 

I'm no electrician, but it seems to me like if it can work with a transfer switch, then it should be able to work with an interlock. Unless maybe they're not comfortable with the liability/risk aspects of people using interlocks (perhaps incorrectly) with their equipment?


----------



## Timedoc1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Something to do with GFCI breakers and neutral bond link?
Westinghouse 8500. I called the distributor and he verified it was not useable with interlock switch but their smaller unit was ok.


----------



## Timedoc1 (Nov 30, 2018)

BTW, initial post was supposed to say "looking over specks, not speculations"


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

When you connect with a transfer switch or an interlock, you will have to float the neutral. It is a very easy process, and it takes about 2 minutes. See the Technical Service Bulletin for instructions at https://www.westinghouseportablepower.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/float_neutral.pdf and call them if you have any questions at (855) 944-3571. -Westinghouse Customer Support


----------

